# How much survived ?



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I Kept most of my model cars & all of my HO slot's from when I was a kid though sadly the none of the Monster build's , most of the aircraft & ships did not survive the tide of history.


Neal:dude:

AKA the "Caraholic" as my "boss" say's !


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have very few of the kits I built when I was a "kid"; they didn't survive the "great purge" of 1980. Here's the story:

I've been building kits since the late 60s. A few weeks before my wife and I were getting married in August of 1980 I was packing up my belongings in preparation for the move into our first apartment. When I got to my models I somehow got it into my head that my new bride wouldn't want all of this "junk" in her house, so I filled _five 50-gallon trash cans_ with my build-ups, many of which have never been reissued and, based on eBay's going rates, were potentially worth thousands of dollars.

Here's the kicker. As we were setting up our new apartment, my wife turned to me and said, "Okay, I got this bookshelf all set up for you. Where are your models?" (insert "blowing your brains out with a handgun" smiley here)


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Never underestimate the "Boss"

Neal:dude:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Just last year my mother handed a small cardboard box full of car parts. I was just amazed that she didn't throw them away. That's what I have left.

Chris


----------



## 571502dr (Jan 6, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> I have very few of the kits I built when I was a "kid"; they didn't survive the "great purge" of 1980. Here's the story:
> 
> I've been building kits since the late 60s. A few weeks before my wife and I were getting married in August of 1980 I was packing up my belongings in preparation for the move into our first apartment. When I got to my models I somehow got it into my head that my new bride wouldn't want all of this "junk" in her house, so I filled _five 50-gallon trash cans_ with my build-ups, many of which have never been reissued and, based on eBay's going rates, were potentially worth thousands of dollars.
> 
> Here's the kicker. As we were setting up our new apartment, my wife turned to me and said, "Okay, I got this bookshelf all set up for you. Where are your models?" (insert "blowing your brains out with a handgun" smiley here)


Been there and really regret busting them up or just breaking them. I am searching ebay for several I had as a kid and I am finding as you said spending a fortune on them when I find them, One in particular I want is 
Revell 1/16th Swap Monster Truck Model Kit. I almost had it on ebay, but the guy took it down because "the tires are missing". I would still want it.
Oh well, maybe some other time.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

That ain't nuttin' wait until you get to see your workshop after 8 feet of muddy swamp water. OH boy let me tell you! I was able to save most of the plactis, instr. and decals were trashed. The wetness you see on the floor was a month after katrina, it nevered dried.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I held onto a few kits, how they escaped that mass childhood model /toy extinction era that the rest didn't get through is beyond me. Oddly I did keep my matchboxes and some of my Marx stuff, comic books and baseball cards.
Thankfully, minus a couple of kits, I have reaquired copies of most of my old kits.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

jbgroby said:


> That ain't nuttin' wait until you get to see your workshop after 8 feet of muddy swamp water. OH boy let me tell you! I was able to save most of the plactis, instr. and decals were trashed. The wetness you see on the floor was a month after katrina, it nevered dried.


Wow. I'm sure you lost considerably more than the kits in those photos, but at least you're alive to tell the tale.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Yep, the models were pretty low on the list of things I lost. But, I'm still glad I saved a bunch, I had some really rare ship models. One in particular was Hellers' 1977 1/50th. Chebec, Like a pheonix she's a'risen from the mud (fire) see pics.

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/550002684xTxWXX

Jake

Drop a comment if you will.

All my albums are here, 

http://community.webshots.com/user/jbgroby

Check out the flood pictures
http://news.webshots.com/album/571286227wCvDUq

http://news.webshots.com/album/571286227wCvDUq


----------

